# Got my Das6-Pro! Megs Microfiber system or Hex pads??



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

As above, got the DAS6-pro for my birthday and need to decided on pads and polishes!

Will be polishing BMW mini and Volvo paintwork.

Have narrowed my pad/polish down to either

1) the megs microfiber system which looks great but pads dont seem to last long and are pricey!

2) Chemical Guys Hex pads with either megs 105/205 or the menzerna kit with four 250ml bottles

Any suggestions on which of the combos to pick? Im a total machine polishing novice so any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I just got my DAS6Pro and already had a few pads and some Menz polishes. I've had a quick play and the Menz pad (orange) is showing signs of braking up already, so I believe the comments elsewhere about the Menz pads, but their polishes seem to work well (BMW Z3 so possibly similar paint hardness to your Mini?). I'm waiting on some 3M pads, but since ordering these I've read negative reports about them too. :wall: (I have a black 3M finishing pad and that seemed quite good, hence the choice for more).

I'll see how I get on, but I suspect I'll end up buying the HexLogic pads eventually (which do seem to be well recommended), though I may as well use what I have.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Any thoughts guys as have some CYC gift vouchers burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha that was a coincidence! Thanks for the reply! Be interesting to see how you get on with the 3m pads and menz polishes!

How was the Z3 looking after you had a go with it?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

It's up to you mate hex pads are good and last long and can handle the vibrations from the DA however the MF systm is good but your right the pads dont last long at all and cost a bit too.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

minibbb said:


> Haha that was a coincidence! Thanks for the reply! Be interesting to see how you get on with the 3m pads and menz polishes!
> 
> How was the Z3 looking after you had a go with it?


I only did a small section tonight which is the tiny front 'wing' that I'd removed earlier today as part of another job:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

When i first started out with a DA I used the Hex-Logic pads and the set of Menz polishes. They were great actually but when i discovered the Wolf's Chemicals Polishes i looked back and thought the Menz ones clumped up a bit too easy. 

A lot of people love Menz polishes so i reckon i was probably using far too much (inexperience) so don't take this as a bad review.

I also really like the Lake Country CCS pads for a DA as i think they were designed for that application.

I have tried the Megs MF system and didn't like it at all. Just personal preference!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hex pads all day long on a DA for me...

microfibre system doesn't bend to convex or concave designs so while it will give fast correction on flat panels it's not safe on curves imho..


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> hex pads all day long on a DA for me...
> 
> microfibre system doesn't bend to convex or concave designs so while it will give fast correction on flat panels it's not safe on curves imho..


That's interesting, I was wondering about the MF system for my mini as the bonnet has some interesting curves to tackle!

Which hex pads would you suggest to start with and what polishes do you like?

Hard to research the menz polishes on here as the names have changed!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

OldskoolRS said:


> I only did a small section tonight which is the tiny front 'wing' that I'd removed earlier today as part of another job:


That looks pretty good so far mate! :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

minibbb said:


> That looks pretty good so far mate! :thumb:


Cheers, shame it's the smallest panel on the car though. I spent about 30 minutes on it, but that was mostly me just experiementing with the new DAS6Pro. I just hope the rest of the car turns out that well.

As a side comment; having only ever used a single speed rotary before, I can't get over how much cleaner it is using a DA with the speed control. I'm used to polish splattering everywhere, yet in my haste to us my new toy I forgot to change my shirt for an old one, but there was no need to worry as it's still clean.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

minibbb said:


> That's interesting, I was wondering about the MF system for my mini as the bonnet has some interesting curves to tackle!
> 
> Which hex pads would you suggest to start with and what polishes do you like?
> 
> Hard to research the menz polishes on here as the names have changed!


I recommend yellow, white and black hex pads.. or Green white and black if you are new to correction(yellow pad is quite harsh for some paints)

Polish wise.. I dont use the DA much if I'm honest.. but I'd recommend 105 and 205 with it, or 3m trio


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> I recommend yellow, white and black hex pads.. or Green white and black if you are new to correction(yellow pad is quite harsh for some paints)
> 
> Polish wise.. I dont use the DA much if I'm honest.. but I'd recommend 105 and 205 with it, or 3m trio


Craigg, hows the orange, green and black combination on the hex logic pads.

What's the difference between the green and the white, is the white one more softer than the green.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for your car orange green and black is fine trip :thumb:

yes, green is a little more cut than white.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

minibbb said:


> Which hex pads would you suggest to start with and what polishes do you like?
> 
> Hard to research the menz polishes on here as the names have changed!


 Considering you are using the DA. the best and the ones that will be more durable are orange, white and Black. If you feel flush then yes the Green as it gives you a middle step. But it will not be as durable as the other due to its foam type on the DA.
Gordon.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The ones i had were Orange, white and black and they worked great (Mk5 Golf GTI at the time so pretty hard paint)

Orange is great for cutting, white for polishing and black for refining/glazing.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

How about the flexipads from Autobrite compared to Hx logic one's, are they any good?


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

minibbb said:


> That's interesting, I was wondering about the MF system for my mini as the bonnet has some interesting curves to tackle!
> 
> Which hex pads would you suggest to start with and what polishes do you like?
> 
> Hard to research the menz polishes on here as the names have changed!


Try Orange, White and Black Hexlogic pads with Menzerna s100, RD3.02 and 106FA (or whatever their new names are?). This will give you all variations required to tackle most jobs/level of correction.

There are some threads on here that have linked to conversion tables that compare Menzerna's old names with their new ones, but you need to look around. I also believe that some of the traders have also done somethings with the naming on their websites.

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for all the very useful replies (as always on here!!) My shopping list from CYC is below and hoping this will do the trick! 

Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
£8.95 £8.95
Chemical Guys - White 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
£8.95 £8.95
Chemical Guys - Black 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
£8.95 £8.95
Menzerna 250ml Sampler Kit
£28.95 £28.95
Chemical Guys - Orange 4" Hex-Logic Pad
£5.95 £5.95
Chemical Guys - White 4" Hex-Logic Pad
£5.95 £5.95
Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
£5.95 £5.95
75mm Dual Action Backing Plate
£6.95 £6.95


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

minibbb said:


> Thank you for all the very useful replies (as always on here!!) My shopping list from CYC is below and hoping this will do the trick!
> 
> Chemical Guys - Orange 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
> £8.95 £8.95
> ...


That's exactly the shopping list i had when i bought my DA and it worked out really well.

If you've not used a DA before, make sure to read DaveKG's guide and make sure you work the polish for long enough. You'll have them looking superb!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I started with:

- 'the menzerna kit with four 250ml bottles' (but I got them with Sonus pads) - great results and the pads are still going!, but then I tried:
- 'Chemical Guys Hex pads with either megs 105/205'

and the second option is fantastic! I find the white hex pad the most versatile, but I particularly like the megs 105/205 via Rotary (but it's still fine on the DA!), of course you need to get your technique right as these are non-dimineshing polishes.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

CliveP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started with:
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive  do you rate the megs over the menzerna now you've used both?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

minibbb said:


> Thanks Clive  do you rate the megs over the menzerna now you've used both?


Hi, for me, yes I rate the Megs over the Menzerna on the ones I've used, but both have their place - I think I get the best from the Megs now I've got more 'mature' experience with machining (as I find the Megs very capable and wide ranging in what it can do, if you've mastered the correct techniques), but someone starting out may well find the Menzerna easier to start with. Both options are very very capable polishes :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------

